
GitHub will keep selling software to ICE [Leaked Email] - techthumb
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20906213/github-ice-microsoft-software-email-contract-immigration-nonprofit-donation
======
sarcasmatwork
Good for ICE. Maybe they can start sharing some code with the rest of us?

>Friedman goes on to say that he personally, and the company generally,
disagrees with Trump administration policies, like family separation and the
Muslim travel ban, as does Microsoft.

To bad Nat Friedman is regurgitating MSM/DNC talking points. Same crap Obama
did, but its Trumps fault _sigh_

>Friedman describes the $200,000 ICE contract as “not financially material”
and says in the email that GitHub will donate $500,000 to nonprofits that
support immigrant communities affected by Trump administration policies.

Sure would be nice to throw around this much money for donations!

